# New Nano Planted Tank Set up



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I am very new to planted tanks and would like a few pointers on my newly set up nano tank. I have attached a few pictures, which I am happy for people to comment on the arrangement or anything you could see etc. 

I have had this 3.5 gallon tank set up for about 3 weeks now, which has neon tetras and a few shrimps. Recently I've noticed the plants are dying or rotting away. I only have a LED light which I only leave on for a few hours a day. I was wondering would this be the cause of some of plants to die or is it because the roots aren't properly rooted into the soil? 

The other question I would like to know is if the plants are dying would this affect the water param? My tetras and shrimps seems to be ok at the moment.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

I love your setup! Lighting is important for plants to survive, maybe you should try leaving it on longer. If that does not work your light maybe not strong enough for the plants. Or it could be that some of the plants are trying to adapt to the new environment. Some plants melt so try to find what they like then they would thrive =]. Identify all your plants so you would know what they require. Plants that die are rotting matter that break down into your water. Just prune the dead leaves and leave the healthy part. I smelt a dead plant when I took it out before it did have a weird odor so yeah I believe it does affect the water parameter.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hi! nice tank!
However you are shading the plants who need most lisght with the larger pants. try to shift things around to ensure that light reaches the bottom as well

try to maintain a minimum of 8hrs of lighting a day.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and advice. I was inspired by the LFS but still haven't achieved the kind of look they have in there. 

I don't know what the plants are called. I live in Hong Kong and can't read Chinese lol. I only got plants which I thought would suit the size of the tank and what looks nice. 

The ones on the driftwood are melting which is a shame cos they look really nice. I think I will have to buy some more after work. Maybe a few more shrimps too 

I find it quite interesting watching/finding the shrimps swim around and grazing whatever they find.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh I am SO jealous. I saw photos of the hongkong aquarium market... Sooooo much eye candy. damn you >.>


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol, Yes its one long street with fish stores all along on both sides.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm useless for plant advice but your aquascaping is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I could go to Japan, they have some crazy nice aquariums since it is pretty big over there. I would imagine Hong Kong being nice for fish keeping and plants as well. I'm lucky with my location though.

I love your tank as well, simple but really nice.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks you for the comments. This was my first attempt. Its already quite packed but I want to add more to it lol. 

If it changes much then I will keep you guys posted with pictures.

Thanks again


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't add more, when the plants grow more, well the stem plants, you can just cut them and replant them. This will gradually make the tank more dense with plants, soon you will have to then start either trading it to the aquarium shop or tossing it, or if there are any fellow hobbyists that are around you.


----------

